# Suzuki DF 25 vtwin?..



## bradmead (Dec 16, 2009)

Hey guys, Anyone have any first hand experience with these motors?? I hear/ read that they are supposed to be pretty sweet motors. This motor could potentially be going on an ECC Caimen in the future..Any Input would be awesome. 

-Brad


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> Hey guys, Anyone have any first hand experience with these motors??  I hear/ read that they are supposed to be pretty sweet motors.  This motor could potentially be going on an ECC Caimen in the future..Any Input would be awesome.
> 
> -Brad


I don't know anything about these motors but, I would put at least a 40 or 50 on a Caimen. Although I don't know much about them, I've been on one with a 50 and it ran perfect.


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

I have had good luck with my Suzuki DT200. If I were going to buy a new outboard tomorrow it would likely be a Tohatsu low pressure direct injection if they make one in the horsepower I needed. My second choice would be the Suzuki.

Best regards,
Frank_S


----------



## riptide (Dec 31, 2009)

I commercial fish and use my boat a lot , i have'nt had any problems with my df50 , had it for 3 years , most of the commercial fleet in NC run suzuki , with great results. Although they are great, all 4 strokes fuel injected motors need clean fuel


----------



## bradmead (Dec 16, 2009)

I have been looking into the Tohatsu TLDI series as well.  Im trying to keep the total cost down, and I've rode in a Caimen with a 50 on it to, and I was thoroughly impressed with overall performance.  But its hard for me to comprehend spending an extra 3-5 grand just to gain..3-5 mph..get my drift ??  Speed isnt a huge deal for me.  Just trying to find a really good motor, that I can get 30mph out of it, maybe a hair or 2 more, with some fine tuning on motor height and prop selection.

I thought due to the motor being a v-twin, I could utilize its torque to swing a bigger prop @ a higher motor height.  Suzuki says the new 25 can swing up to a 15" prop..pretty cool.


-RkMurphy...What speeds are you getting with your merc 25 efi?  Do you know how much your boat weighs by chance??


Thanks again, 

-Brad


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> I have been looking into the Tohatsu TLDI series as well.  Im trying to keep the total cost down, and I've rode in a Caimen with a 50 on it to, and I was thoroughly impressed with overall performance.  But its hard for me to comprehend spending an extra 3-5 grand just to gain..3-5 mph..get my drift ??  Speed isnt a huge deal for me.  Just trying to find a really good motor, that I can get 30mph out of it, maybe a hair or 2 more, with some fine tuning on motor height and prop selection.
> 
> I thought due to the motor being a v-twin, I could utilize its torque to swing a bigger prop @ a higher motor height.  Suzuki says the new 25 can swing up to a 15" prop..pretty cool.
> 
> ...


 i bet your right that the v twin will be a torque monster


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

> I thought due to the motor being a v-twin, I could utilize its torque to swing a bigger prop @ a higher motor height.  Suzuki says the new 25 can swing up to a 15" prop..pretty cool.



ummm where? just curious, spec say 10 and a quarter diameter but up to a 15 degree pitch. is that what you are talking about?

basically the same gear ratio as honda and yami 25's


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> I have been looking into the Tohatsu TLDI series as well.  Im trying to keep the total cost down, and I've rode in a Caimen with a 50 on it to, and I was thoroughly impressed with overall performance.  But its hard for me to comprehend spending an extra 3-5 grand just to gain..3-5 mph..get my drift ??  Speed isnt a huge deal for me.  Just trying to find a really good motor, that I can get 30mph out of it, maybe a hair or 2 more, with some fine tuning on motor height and prop selection.
> 
> I thought due to the motor being a v-twin, I could utilize its torque to swing a bigger prop @ a higher motor height.  Suzuki says the new 25 can swing up to a 15" prop..pretty cool.
> 
> ...


I get upper 20s with my Merc EFI. I do miss my 2 stroke...

It's not necessarily a matter of speed difference but a matter of capabilities. With my 25 2 stroke, I could go almost as fast (about 2-3 mph slower) than someone with a 50 2 stroke on the same boat. However, he was maintaining speed wants he added more bodies to his load. With 2 people, you notice a difference, with 3 people, it's a pig out of the hole. With my EFI, 3 people aboard doesn't even seem like an option...

CS's are pretty heavy boats. Mine is probably in the 600 lb range w/o the motor.


----------



## bradmead (Dec 16, 2009)

I get upper 20s with my Merc EFI.  I do miss my 2 stroke...

It's not necessarily a matter of speed difference but a matter of capabilities.  With my 25 2 stroke, I could go almost as fast (about 2-3 mph slower) than someone with a 50 2 stroke on the same boat.  However, he was maintaining speed wants he added more bodies to his load.  With 2 people, you notice a difference, with 3 people, it's a pig out of the hole.  With my EFI, 3 people aboard doesn't even seem like an option...

CS's are pretty heavy boats.  Mine is probably in the 600 lb range w/o the motor.



600#'s..man...so that means a roughly 350# caimen should do well with a 25 

-Brad


----------



## bradmead (Dec 16, 2009)

About the 2 stroke performance...

I read a review on the zuke 25 vtwin, and it said that it is so responsive, that it jumps from 2-4k rpm with the flick of the throttle. They said that it performs just as well as a two stroke. The test was performed in Austraila

Boat : Aussie Stacer Aluminum 
-13' length 6' beam
-481# hull bare bones
-full tank of gas
-3 people and Camera Gear for there documentry
**DF25 V-twin with STOCK prop 22.5 mph GPS

Not to Shabby if you ask me..theres room to play with speed
And Considering this motor can handle up to a 15" pitch prop..I think it'll do alright on a Caimen


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

A 25 will do fine on a Caimen if you don't load it down all of the time. If you plan on fishing "heavy" two bigger guys, good amount of gear, & live bait then a bigger motor would be a good bet.

There is someone on the forum that runs an Ambush with a Merc 25 and likes it, hopefully he will chime in.


----------



## bradmead (Dec 16, 2009)

Mainly my brother and I. I weigh 165-170. and my brothers 220 or so. We'd mainly be chuckin flies, and very light spinning outfits, occaisional livebait for docks and what not. And i'm talkin like a homegrown 5 gallon deal for a baitwell lol. I like to bring as little as possible. 

According to ECC a Caimen with a 25 yami 2 stroke 4 blade did 27.9, and I believe that was a 10" pitch. So I think we could squeeze a few more mph outta the zuke with a decent prop. 

-Brad


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

> And Considering this motor can handle up to a 15" pitch prop..I think it'll do alright on a Caimen



again, where are you getting this from???


----------



## bradmead (Dec 16, 2009)

-Here is the link from Suzuki that states what props it can handle: 

http://www.suzukimarine.com/sr_10/df25/features/



-Here is the site I found with the aussi report off google:

http://www.boatscene.com.au/pdf/Suzuki_DF25_FB_0908p12.pdf


-Brad


----------



## bradmead (Dec 16, 2009)

> > I thought due to the motor being a v-twin, I could utilize its torque to swing a bigger prop @ a higher motor height.  Suzuki says the new 25 can swing up to a 15" prop..pretty cool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beavis...Totally overlooked the first post you asked.

Deffinetly a 15" PITCH prop Lol..a 15" prop (diameter) is..quite the bs lol

Sorry for any confusion lol

-Brad


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

How much would the Suzuki cost you?


----------



## bradmead (Dec 16, 2009)

> How much would the Suzuki cost you?


not to expensive, as i'd be ordering it through ECC

-Brad


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

Surely a 25 would work, but I belive you would be robbing the boat of its full abilities.

does the zuke have trim in tilt?
do you ever want to fish 3 people?

I just got a Yamaha 50 in the crate for 4k, cant beat that..


----------



## bradmead (Dec 16, 2009)

> Surely a 25 would work, but I belive you would be robbing the boat of its full abilities.
> 
> does the zuke have trim in tilt?
> do you ever want to fish 3 people?
> ...


No it doesnt have PTT (downfall)
Rare occasion it'd have 3 aboard

I completely agree.  I am not entirely set on "25 hp" anyway.  It really comes down to what I can get approved for, as I will be financing a portion of it.  As of right now, im planning for the least expensive.  I want the "best bang for the buck" when it comes to the motors lol.  As im sure everybody does. 

-Brad


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

UPDATE: Microskiff.com will have test numbers in a few weeks.

For what it's worth. Microskiff.com is working with Outboard Specialties Inc in Pompano Florida to facilitate a full test of the Suzuki DF 25. It's taken a little time but we are excited to finally test this motor. We'll keep you updated on our progress.

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## bradmead (Dec 16, 2009)

> UPDATE: Microskiff.com will have test numbers in a few weeks.
> 
> For what it's worth. Microskiff.com is working with Outboard Specialties Inc in Pompano Florida to facilitate a full test of the Suzuki DF 25. It's taken a little time but we are excited to finally test this motor. We'll keep you updated on our progress.
> 
> ...



That'd be awesome, definitly looking forward to seeing what the motor can do. Do you know what boat it will be tested on? Keep me posted !

Thanks, 
-Brad


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

This boat...

http://www.microskiff.com/reviews/products/Four-Stroke-Shootout/four-stroke-foursome.html


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

We finished our testing. We'll post the results soon. 

Cheers!

P.S. 10.25 X 12 was our sweet spot prop.  

We need to thank Outboard Specialties of Pompano Fl. Without their involvement this test would not have happened.
[smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## bradmead (Dec 16, 2009)

> We finished our testing. We'll post the results soon.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> ...



Very Cool ! looking forward to reading this.

-Brad


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Review is up and running! microskiff.com


----------



## bradmead (Dec 16, 2009)

> Review is up and running! microskiff.com



Looks like that motors a little ripper!  not to shabby @ all for a v-twin!

I think it'd do just fine on a Caimen


----------

